# I really need some advice



## Whoolia (Jan 8, 2012)

I am new to the forum and as some of you know, I lost one of my Maltese this past Christmas Eve. Even though my little fella seems happier in some ways (but that's for another post!), he did take this opportunity to quit eating his kibble (Blue for small breeds). Luckily, I have taken this opportunity to research different eating options for him.

Here are a few things I'm considering and thoughts I have on each. Any advice would be appreciated and I love that I can hear from Maltese owners since the little Malts have special dietary concerns. eta: I do want a diet that will minimize the tartar buildup...I can't stand to have my little guy put under anesthesia!

1. Homecooking - I have ordered Monica Segal's K9 Kitchen and it should be here today. I'm sure the book will address this, but just curious how you know that your dog is getting all of the nutrients, etc. that they need and that the diet is right for him/her?

2. Honest Kitchen - Don't know why, but I keep coming back to this one. Anyone have feedback on this?

3. Nature's Variety Instinct canned w/ a biscuit or two for interest and maybe some fresh add-ins but again, how do you know that your malt is getting the right thing?

Ack! Sorry this is so long, but I'm really confused right now and kind of in desperate mode since Rebel died and Leo is not eating very well.

Thanks a bunch if you made it this far.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So sad to hear of your loss---did you post it here & I missed it---was was the title so I can go back & read it. It is never easy to suffer this kind of loss. 
I don't live stateside so can't answer your questions about food. I know someone of our knowledgeable members will answer though.
I give Kitzel Animal essentials & home cook for him. My Lisel is still on the kibble her breeder had her on---she is small & doesn't eat much. Kitzel is very food motivated.
Good luck w/your choice!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome to SM! Sorry about your loss  

We can definitely help with some advice for your other little one, Leo. 

We have a lot of good threads about food. I bet if you do a search, you will find threads about The Honest Kitchen and Nature's Variety. I have fed my Bailey THK so I can share our experience with it. It's a great food and I liked how Bailey did on it. He certainly loved it but he is not picky at all and loves pretty much anything edible. hehe. You may want to check out the protein and fat levels and see if you are comforable with those for your malt. I know some people have said the protein is a bit higher than what they would feel comfortable feeding their maltese. I personally didn't have any issues with it and Bailey really did well on it. It is soupy and green and messy though so you'll have to wash his face more often. And it made Bailey poo a lot more. Two foods that are similar to THK are Addiction dehydrated raw and Grandma Lucy's. I believe both are more moderate in protein. Bailey's on Addiction right now and does well on that too. 

I gave Bailey canned food a lot as well. He usually gets Party Animal Organic which he loves. He's also had Addiction canned food as well. 

I've only home-cooked for Bailey a few times. As you said, you will need to either work with your vet or get a good, well-balanced recipe to ensure you include all the necessary vitamins and minerals. Many of our members home-cook so I'm sure they can offer you some good advice. 

Again, welcome to SM!


----------



## Whoolia (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you edelweiss...I believe I'm destined to home cook myself! I did post a brief bit of background under 'New Member Intro'.

Bailey&Me.....hmmm, not so sure I want to deal with a green muzzle...always good to ask around first! And I actually have done quite a few searches but since people's opinions change after using things for awhile, I was hoping for the most current info.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Have you looked at Dr. Harvey's? I free feed my kids Natural Balance Limited Ingredients kibble and make Dr. Harvey's for dinner.

So sorry you lost your malt, that had to be devistating! Was the loss somehow food related? Is your other malt morning the loss? It sounds like you've been concerned and have been feeding your dog very good food.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I feel like I have tried every good food out there for my Rudy. I have home cooked, done dry kibble of different varieties, canned food alone, a mix of canned and kibble, a mix of canned and fresh add-ins, etc.... Rudy is an extremely picky eater, hence why I have tried everything! The only food that he likes, that I feel comfortable feeding him, is Stella and Chewy's. I have not found a dog that doesn't like it. Of course, it is pretty pricey if it is their sole food, but I like the dehydrated patties because they can be served dry or rehydrated. I vary the textures so he won't get tired of eating the same thing day after day. 

Sorry I can't be of more help. Like Nida said, there are so many threads on this topic if you do a search. Good luck!


----------



## Whoolia (Jan 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Have you looked at Dr. Harvey's? I free feed my kids Natural Balance Limited Ingredients kibble and make Dr. Harvey's for dinner.
> 
> So sorry you lost your malt, that had to be devistating! Was the loss somehow food related? Is your other malt morning the loss? It sounds like you've been concerned and have been feeding your dog very good food.


Funny you should ask...I JUST ordered Dr. Harvey's. It may not be a long-term solution, but it seems like the thing to do for now while I'm researching home cooking and some other options. I love that you provide the protein source with Dr. Harvey's. 

Rebel's death was not food related (that I know of!) but he was plagued with allergies, arthritis and ear infections for most of his life. Both of my boys have been on Blue small breed kibble for the last year or so....but since Rebel died, I've been having to 'top' the kibble with all kinds of goodies to encourage Leo to start eating again. Anyway, now seems like a good time to make some healthy changes for my baby (well, 2yo) malt.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I've been feeding Natures Variety Instinct for about the past 9 or 10 months -and so far so good. I feed the freeze dry raw (chicken, venison and lamb flavors) everyday and the kibble (lamb), every other day or so. We've tried the canned ones too but she doesn't like them at all- won't even bother with it.

the 'freeze dry raw' are small patties that I break into about 4 pieces and my malt will eat those no matter when/what. They seem similar to some Stella and Chewys that I bought before and she loved (but I can't buy it where we live).

So far, it's the only food that she's has not become bored with (yet) (the freeze dry raw patties). I don't think it's particularly inexpensive to feed her these patties as her main dish, but she likes them, so be it. 

I think I'm giving her proper nutrition by reading the ingredient label...seems more than adequate to me. 

Ps- I used to feed Acana and Addiction (dry, wet and dehydrated raw) but she just stopped eating it one day- game over....so we switch to NV Instinct.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My little foster seems to do really well on Solid Gold Wee Bits. The kibble is really tiny. Sometimes I add some water to bring out the flavor, and when she had her dental I soaked it really well. 

For a while, I added a little something--a teaspoon of some brand of wet food (there's no "matching" wet food for this product) or meat baby food--but I think that just encouraged her to expect it and be picky. We're back to plain kibble now.  

The protein is bison (first in order) and ocean fish meal. I like not having too many protein sources in one product.

I have other, larger dogs who will eat anything and everything.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

First of all, I want to offer my heartfelt condolences upon the loss of your Maltese. I know that it must have been quite upsetting to lose him especially around the Holidays and hope that you are doing better. As far as food is concerned, I am currently feeding all of our Pets (two Kittens and two Dogs, one a Malt and one a Yorkie) Blue Buffalo and have been satisfied with how well they are all doing. I just switched to the Adult variety of Longevity since both Dogs lost enough weight while they were on Blue weight
management. I would be interested in knowing why you want to switch from Blue or whether or not you just want to make a change in the diet? The suggestions that were offered were all good and sound advice and I am sure that you will come upon a food that your Malt will eat and enjoy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I seem to have missed that post. I cannot be of too much help, but I can say Rocky eats Stella and Chewy's freeze dried and likes it better than anything else. He does have his days when he doesn't eat much or anything at all till the end of the day when he's starving. He has been on S&C's for months. It is kind of pricey when he's eating two a day, so I'm trying to get him to eat kibble or canned in addition. It sounds like your Leo is missing his buddy. Maybe you can try to entice his appetite with some cheese sprinkled on top?


----------



## Whoolia (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone! You are all so kind and have given me great advice. I'm going to put Leo on Dr. Harvey's for at least a month. If he's doing well on it, we will stick with that and if not, I will probably start cooking for him.

Snuggle's Mom, Blue Buffalo is a fine food! But after Rebel died, I started doing research and realized that some of the issues he was plagued with (allergies, ear infections and horrible arthritis) were probably food related. I really just want to move away from kibble and to have a little more control over the ingredients that go into the food. Leo's refusal to eat his kibble seems like a good time to switch him over.


----------

